# AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

*AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Ich habe den Thermaltake Water 3.0 Perfomer C AiO Kühler.
Leider sind die Schläuche schwer in meinem Gehäuse (Silverstone Raven RVZ01) zu verstauen.
Deswegen die Frage ob es möglich ist, die Schläuche zu kürzen.
Eventuell halt mit nem kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter, um das System wieder zu entlüften.
Werde nächsten Monat auch auf Skylake wechseln, was mir mehr Platz beim Board verschafft.
Aber wollte vorher schon mal wissen, was da möglich ist.


----------



## Saguya (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Lass besser die Finger davon, AIO sind dafür da, zu kaufen => einbauen froh sein. dran rumfummeln eher nicht.
Und  vom Garantieverlust ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKÃ¼ SchlÃ¤uche kÃ¼rzen*

Theoretisch ist das schon machbar, nur mit welcher Flüssigkeit füllst du den AGB auf?
Das Gift was da original drinnen ist, könntest du höchstens mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen.
Ansonsten müsstest du die komplette Flüssigkeit tauschen und hoffen das in deinem alternativ geimpften Wasser halbwegs Schmierstoff für die Pumpe enthalten ist.

Nichts desto trotz ist die AiO danach praktisch unverkäuflich da verbastelt.
Ich würd die lieber verkaufen und eine modulare Eisbär kaufen.
Da kannst du modifizieren/erweitern was du willst und hast auch noch einen besseren Kupfer-Radiator.
Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkuhlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor - Bildergalerie, Bild 1
Für deine alte AiO findet sich sicher ein Käufer.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Garantie ist mir egal, mir geht es da eher um die Machbarkeit.
Bei der Eisbaer wäre wohl die Höhe nen arges Problem, das wird eher weniger passen.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Zu den Abmessungen hab ich leider auch nix finden können, alternativ die neue BQ Silent Loop.
Vielleicht geht sich die Eisbär ja mit gewinkelten Anschlüssen aus.

Meiner Meinung nach wird es darauf ankommen ob du das passende Kühlmittel zusammengemischt bekommst.
Von der originalen Flüssigkeit ist eh schon so wenig im Kreislauf, wenn du da den Schlauch abschneidest wird schon etwas verloren gehen und der AGB muss ja auch irgendwie aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Bei der BeQuiet wäre der Radi zu dick.
Ich habe 84mm Platz in der Höhe und da muss nen der Kühlkörper, Lüfter und Radi hinpassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Auf 7 V gedrosselt ist die Pumpe der Fractal Design Kelvin nicht lauter als die von Thermaltake und die Pumpe baut relativ flach. Alternativ könnte man, je nach Budget, auf die Silent Loop mit verbesserter CPU-Einheit warten und den Radiator komplett austauschen. Eine Kürzung der Schläuche bei der Water 3.0 wäre zwar mit entsprechendem Aufwand machbar, aber spontan habe ich keine Idee, wie man den Schlauch von den Anschlüssen trennt und wieder befestigt. Man müsste in der Mitte schneiden und mit Schlauchverbindern arbeiten, was einen langen, steifen Abschnitt in der Mitte der Schläuche zur Folge hat.


----------



## 75928 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Mein Vorschlag:
Schlauchschellen am Radiator abmachen und da die Schläuche kürzen und dann die verkürzten Schläuche in nem Wasser/Schmierstoff-Bad (damit keine Luft in den Kreislauf kommt) mit Schlauchklemmen am Radi befestigen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Die Fractal AiO wäre selbst mit nem 15mm Lüfter noch zu dick.
Ich warte jetzt erstmal bis nächsten Monat und dann mal sehen wie es mit dem neuen Board passt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Fractal lässt, genau wie Be Quiet, bei Alphacool produzieren. Die Anschlüsse können geöffnet und/oder gegen anderes Wasserkühlungszubehör ausgetauscht werden, einschließlich eines 30 mm Radiators. Dünner sind weder Thermaltakes Water-Reihe noch andere am Markt verfügbare Modelle.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Die Corsair Radiatoren sind etwas flacher, hält sich mit 26mm aber auch in Grenzen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Ich habe sogar 28 mm gemessen  (27 mm bei den aktuellen Magicool-AiO-Radiatoren.)
Aber da hat man auch wieder das Problem der fest installierten Schläuche. Wenn der Platz so knapp ist, sollte man zu einem Top-Blower greifen und ihn gegenüber der Seitenwand abdichten – oder es mit extraflacher Server-Hardware wie EKs Annihilator versuchen und die Pumpe an anderer Stelle unterbringen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Laut Fractal ist der Pumpenblock 40mm hoch, bei meiner sind es weniger als 30mm.
Ich habe ja nur 83mm Platz, selbst mit nem 15mm Lüfter und nem 27mm Radiator hätte ich da nur noch 1mm Platz zwischen Pumpe und Lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Ich messe 39 mm für die Kelvin S24 und 31 mm für die Water 3.0 Extreme, jeweils von Bodenplatte bis Deckel Oberkante. Da für modulare Wasserkühlungen etablierte G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde erfordert eine gewisse Mindestbauhöhe, wenn lösbare Schläuche gewünscht sind. (Oben erwähnter Anihilator ist das einzig mir bekannte Beispiel mit seitlichen G1/8-Zoll-Gewinden.)


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

39mm sind mit nem 27mm Radi und 15mm Lüfter schon arg knapp.
Wären halt 2mm Luft und jetzt sind es 10mm.
Müsste ich halt testen, inwieweit das bei den Temperaturen einen Unterschied macht.
Im Moment habe ich nen 25mm Lüfter drauf und wird es schon sehr warm, ca 72°C.
Bei offenem Gehäuse sind es 10°C weniger.
Morgen kommt dann erstmal der neue Lüfter und dann teste ich mal.

Überlege immer noch, eventuell wieder komplett auf nen Customloop zu gehen.
Da könnte dann auch nen 240mm Radi einbauen.

Edit: 
Habe mal nachgemessen, der Kühlblock ist 27,5mm hoch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Immer wieder schön, wenn Hersteller Produkteigenschaften in der laufenden Produktion ändern, ohne dies kenntlich zu machen 

Bei der Argumentation mit dem Lüfterabstand stimme ich voll zu, für gewisse Konzepte ist das Gehäuse wohl einfach zu eng. Je nach verbauter GPU könnten 72 °C CPU-Temperatur mit einem modularen Kreislauf auch dann noch möglich sein, wenn man die Grafikkarte mit einbindet und so dank flachem Wasserkühler (Aqua Computer müsste die schlankesten haben) genug Platz gewinnt, um einen 2×120-mm-Radiator mit 25-mm-Lüftern im Boden zu verbauen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Mit 25mm Lüftern wird es sehr eng, aber mit 15mm Lüftern sollte es locker passen.
Hab jetzt nen Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 auf dem Radi und das funktioniert ziemlich.
Werde das Gehäause erstmal offen lassen, damit die Schläuche keine Verengung haben.
Nach dem Update auf Skylake gucke ich mal ob es dann passe.
Wenn nicht, kommt nen Custom Loop rein.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO WaKü Schläuche kürzen*

Falls es wen interessiert, habe auf nen i5 6500 mit neuem Board umgebaut.
Auf dem Radi sitzt ein Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 und ich hatte beim zocken bis jetzt maximal 56°C.
Bin so völlig zufrieden.


----------

